# Icd 9 h/o



## mamacase1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Can someone tell me what ICD9 you would use for history of gestational diabetes?


----------



## terribrown (Jan 24, 2011)

If the patient is currently pregnant and the record is documenting gestational diabetes of a previous pregnancy, then V23.49 (history of condition affecting management of current pregnancy) could be used.

If not pregnant but just noting conditions in PMH, then V12.2 (history of disorder of the endocrine system) could be used.


----------



## swebb4850@gmail.com (Apr 23, 2014)

*gestational diabetes*

What about ICD 10 for ultrasound for patient para 0 gravida 1 currently pregnant with gestational diabetes?  The guidelines say an O code followed by an E code...


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 23, 2014)

if the patient has pre-existing diabetes and is currently pregnant then you use the O24 code with the appropriate E08-E13.  If it is gestational diabetes then you use the O24.4- code and no E code.  If you look under the E10-E11 categories you will see that O24.4 is an excludes 1 exclusion.  Excludes 1 means you cannot code the two codes together.  I am not seeing in the guidelines where you are to code the O and the E for gestational diabete.  Could you paste that passage please?


----------



## swebb4850@gmail.com (Apr 25, 2014)

*gestational diabetes*

GUIDELINE 15, 2, g, states Pregnant women who are diabetic should be assigned a code from category O24.  . Diabetes mellitus in pregnancy, childbirth, and the puerperium, first, followed by the appropriate diabetes code(s) (E08-E13) from chapter 4.
Then, under the guidelines for ch 15) , it says to use a code from Z3A, weeks of gestation, to identify the specific week of pregnancy.

So I ended up with O24.419, Z3A.33 for 33weeks gestation.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes O24,4 is gestational diabetes and yes you append the Z code but no E code, However if this is a diabetic patient that is pregnant then you use the O24 for pre-existing diabetes and then add the E code for the diabetes type and then the Z code.
The passage you posted is for pregnant women who are diabetic not pregnant women that become diabetic due to the pregnancy.


----------

